# Unknown Program in startup



## Bluebell (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi,

    I've recently noticed that my computer is running slower. I'm currently running a scan with Kaspersky Pure 2.0 and having a general poke around. While doing so I came across a program called LuaRT in my startup menu. I'm not sure if it's malware or not, and an internet search didn't bring up anything, but it seemed odd to me because it has three entries in the startup menu. Also, apart from a couple other legitimate programs they are the only entries that don't originate in my program files...

I am hoping someone else might have some ideas about it?

Thanks very much for any help


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 18, 2013)

Please do the following so I can see whats running at bootup.


Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 


Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces


----------

